# Hotel and Casino HELP in Caribbean



## ajhcmaj (Feb 20, 2008)

I wanted to put something out there.  If it isnt appropriate, let me know.

If you all put on your thinking caps, I am offering a $75 first place, and $50 second place prize.

I need to find a resort and casino (casino must be on the resort property).  Here is the criteria.

1)  Must be in anywhere outside US jurisdiction.  So no US Virgin Island, etc.  Can be in Caribbean or Foreign Countries

2)  Must be easily accessable for flights in the US.  We are going to be having a group of 250 different people from about 100 cities flying to the island.  Dont want them to have to jump all over the place.

3)  The hotel needs to be around $100-200 per night.  Must be on the beach.

4)  The website of the resort must be impressive.


Any ideas, please post the url of the resort.  I am booking a conference and need suggestions.  I have tried some travel agents, but they havent shown me anything that stands out.  I want something that people would want to go to and be enthusiatic about.  

I will pick the top 2 for the money and will pay via paypal or check.  I will select winners on March 20th, but I need at least 10 suggestions.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Feb 20, 2008)

The only casino on resort property on St. Maarten is at the Pellican timeshare resort. You would have trouble housing such a group.

The Divi Resort and Casino on St. Croix is the only casino in the USVI anyway, but outside your criteria. I assume Puerto Rico is also out.

Good luck in your quest !


----------



## ajhcmaj (Feb 20, 2008)

*any place outside US control.*

We are hosting a poker tournament as a part of it and it is being funded by an online poker room.  Since the US bans onling gaming, we cant have it inside the US or any territory within its control.


----------



## Transit (Feb 20, 2008)

Atlantis /Fall /may rate within you needs for that amount of people.


----------



## gmarine (Feb 20, 2008)

Thats a tough one given the limit of $100 to $200 a night. Most resorts with casinos are considerably higher than that, especially a large resort capable of handling a reservation that size. 

You could try the Renaissance Aruba which may be able to give you a good group rate. The resort has two casinos across the street.

Also the Marriott Aruba and the Hyatt Aruba could be possible as could the Holiday Inn Sunspree resort and casino in Aruba or the Radisson Aruba. Good luck.


----------



## dlpearson (Feb 20, 2008)

My first thought was the Atlantis resort on Paradise Island, Bahamas.  Only a 40 minute flight from Miami/Ft. Lauderdale.  Amazing destination resort, nice beach, incredible pools, nice casino.  But $200/night will be tough--"maybe" in offseason with special rates for such a large group.  For an awesome website, see www.atlantis.com

Maybe consider the Comfort Suites (which I think is now affiliated/owned by Atlantis maybe??) for cheaper rooms.  It's basically across the street, but they have full access to the Atlantis property, and due to the sheer size of the Atlantis complex, is actually a shorter walk to the casino than some of Atlantis's own buildings.

David


----------



## sun&fun (Feb 21, 2008)

Marriott's St. Kitts Beach Club

http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/skbrb-st-kitts-marriott-resort-and-the-royal-beach-casino/

May not qualify at the $100-$200 room rate but meets all other criteria.


----------



## gretel (Feb 21, 2008)

*Westin Grand Bahama Island*

The Westin Grand Bahama Island Our Lucaya Resort.

749 rooms, 31 meeting spaces

Depending on time of year, rates can be under $200/night.

http://www.starwoodhotels.com/westin/property/overview/index.html?propertyID=1459

From the website:

55 miles south of Florida, the The Westin Grand Bahama Island Our Lucaya Resort sits on 7.5 acres of sandy beach. Our 740 guest rooms and suites are fashioned with our signature Heavenly Bed® and Heavenly Bath® and hug the pristine beaches and turquoise ocean. Bask throughout the day in the sun, and revive your senses in the evening’s cool Caribbean air while dining in our ocean-view restaurants. 

With three pools, two golf courses, tennis, sandy beach, and the Isle of Capri Casino, The Westin Grand Bahama Island Our Lucaya Resort never falls short of options. If all the play wears you out, reinvigorate yourself in the Senses Spa and Fitness Center. Our Kids Club offers a variety of fun and exciting activities to keep our younger guests entertained, too! 

Sharing the complex with our sister resort, the Sheraton Grand Bahama Island Our Lucaya Resort, also offers guests full access to combined resort facilities and activities. If that isn’t enough, explore the surrounding town or visit local shops and restaurants.

It’s easy to see why our AAA four-diamond resort was named one of Forbes magazine’s “Top 400 Hotels” and one of Child magazine’s “Top Ten Best Caribbean Resorts for Families” in 2006.


Can I come for free if I am the winner?  I play poker! :whoopie:


----------



## Gerie (Feb 21, 2008)

I know very little about gambling and even less about cruise ships, but would a cruise on a ship with a good casino be completely ridiculous for this gathering?  

With that large a crowd you should be able to get deep discounts and possibly fit the per night cost requirement.  This even includes food!  

Most big ships have casinos.  Most are registered outside the US, no?  Therefore they wouldn't be subject to US regulations on on-line gaming.

The big departure locations for cruise ships are Florida, New Orleans, San Juan, all easily accessible from most parts of the country.  Not sure about West Coast cruises.

Not quite beachfront, but definitely waterfront.  Each day can be a different beach. 

I'll bet cruise ship lines have great websites. 

Just thinking outside the box.


----------



## chrisnwillie (Feb 21, 2008)

gmarine said:


> Thats a tough one given the limit of $100 to $200 a night. Most resorts with casinos are considerably higher than that, especially a large resort capable of handling a reservation that size.
> 
> You could try the Renaissance Aruba which may be able to give you a good group rate. The resort has two casinos across the street.
> 
> Also the Marriott Aruba and the Hyatt Aruba could be possible as could the Holiday Inn Sunspree resort and casino in Aruba or the Radisson Aruba. Good luck.




These were my suggestions as well, until I heard your price range. ON the beach, impressive website = great resort.....these certainly fit the bill other than price. Maybe the Holiday Inn in Aruba would be the cheapest I think. 

http://www.aruba.sunspreeresorts.com/


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Feb 21, 2008)

johnmfaeth said:


> The only casino on resort property on St. Maarten is at the Pellican timeshare resort. You would have trouble housing such a group.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> How about the Sonesta Maho Beach Resort in SXM? I don't know the room prices. http://www.sonesta.com/mahobeach/


----------



## johnmfaeth (Feb 21, 2008)

It is a very good point that the Sonesta, Atrium, Diamond Resorts are within 2-3 blocks of the Pellican, that would help in holding a group of that size. All offer rentals of unsold and delinquent units.


----------



## TomR (Feb 25, 2008)

I think the Sonesta Maho Beach Resort and Casino in St. Maarten may meet your requirements.  The Maho area contains several very nice restaurants and shops as well as the Casino Royale, which has held large poker tournaments in the pasts.   Check out their web site  www.Sonesta.com/MahoBeach

Tom


----------



## gnipgnop (Feb 28, 2008)

Must it be in the Caribbean?  I took a look at the HYATT Regency Lake Tahoe Resort  Spa & Casino in Nevada.  They have group rates, the web site is fantastic and some rooms are as low as $205.00 a night, double occupancy.  They have everything one would want for a vacation.  Check it out ~ the place is absolutely beautiful.  If you choose summer months there is beautiful Lake Tahoe to enjoy.   Just a thought!:zzz:


----------

